

Microsoft has released another Windows 10 build, 10162 - dwgirvan
http://www.neowin.net/news/microsoft-has-released-another-windows-10-build-10162

======
Zekio
Damn, they really accelerated the releases, but i guess that is to be expected
when the release date is less than a month away :)

Love the change in speed of the releases.

